# walleye pic /16 lb eye form the rr tressle



## freyedknot

http://www.websitetoolbox.com/tool/post/bowtest/vpost?id=2638001 ...........http://s280.photobucket.com/albums/kk164/chessieohio/


----------



## BigDaddy300

Dam! check out the belly. The fish has a big one also Seriously awesome fish.


----------



## fishingguy

Wow nice fish!! Lol on the belly thing. Thanks for posting that pic.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Wow thats nice and fat


----------



## Pike

That thing is so big doesn't even look like a walleye anymore. Great fish!


----------



## capt S

i am asumming that it was "caught LEGALLY UNDER THE RAILROAD BRIDGE!!". that is a huge walleye. i hope it was caught LEGALLY.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

I was just typing a big long thing about how i'm confused when I figured out what he was talking bout now I get it lol-Sandusky Bay


----------



## BigDaddy300

I thought the date was 4-5-2008


----------



## freyedknot

it says april 5th ,2008. sounds like this year?


----------



## krustydawg

It was definitely caught last weekend (Saturday April 5th). Don (owner of Hi-Way Bait) showed the pictures to me last week when I was over there for a visit. He e-mailed me several other pictures of that beast, I'll upload them tomorrow. As for whether or not the fish was takin legally or illegally who knows. We all have our opinions especially the fisherman that have fished the RR Bridge (myself included but never again). However, I will keep my opinion to myself since I was not present when it came to the side of the boat


----------



## zpyles_00

that pig should have went back in the water


----------



## ezbite

can you say...dammmmmmmmmm!!sorry boys, but that baby would be going on tour.. then the wall/.


----------



## true2plue

zpyles_00 said:


> that pig should have went back in the water


Here we go!! He bought the license, therefore his decision. Always someone stirring up the pot!!


----------



## seethe303

that pig should have been cloned! bring on the superior genetics!


----------



## billybob7059

which belly are you lookin at ??? If only ohio had share-a-lunker program for walleyes. But I am sure those genes have been pasted on a few times. Man great lookin fish.


----------



## Spaniel235

sweet fish!


----------



## Perch

Give the guy a break..........he got a nice Walleye there......no need to tease him.............Im sure the ODNR still keeps a real close eye on that Bottleneck at the tressle. Ive seen them ( ODNR ) in a Duck blind watching that spot from WAYYYYY out .............

Nice Fish Fella


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU

holyy [email protected]@ like god i bet that would have mad it but it looks like thaty fish is spewwing all over and loosing weight as it does wow what a fish that just shows what lake erie is made of


----------



## pymybob

YOWZA! That is a pig walleye.


----------



## jmenchhofer

Pike said:


> That thing is so big doesn't even look like a walleye anymore. Great fish!


Exactly what I was thinking. SixTEEN pounds??:B :B Looks like the walleye of a lifetime to me!:B :B


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

That isn't a walleye - it's a CARP in a walleye suit 

Very nice fish indeed!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

You have to believe thats a once in a lifetime fish there.


----------



## c. j. stone

WOW!! I can't see the pic but I bet any of the 32000, 2020 Fall Brawlers would trade their boat(at least their first born!) to have bagged that big girl!! (And before someone posts it, Yes it's a <<2008>> post!)


----------



## Yote72571

Here is a 13lb 11 oz that came out of the white river here in Arkansas just the other day. The second one is my granddaughter’s very first one @7 lb 8 oz clearly not a 16 lb one but I would be safe in saying no one could be any happier than that 15 year old granddaughter when we dipped that one for her.


----------



## One guy and a boat

Well done grandpa. She looks thrilled.

Kip


----------



## Yote72571

Yes indeed she was beside herself. Thank you.


----------

